# Are those 'free' home visits/check ups from a nurse practitioner really worth it?



## WhatInThe (May 17, 2017)

Are those 'free' home visits from a nurse practitioner really worth it? I think they are a waste especially for people who go to doctors with regularity. I know people who had two doctors appointments in one week and the lp insisted they still come out that week. It's waste especially when there are those don't get to a doctor with any regularity, that should be the priority. All these insurance companies have to do is look at the claim history of a patient/customer for that year. Better yet that money should be set aside for those who need health CARE, not insurance.


----------



## Butterfly (May 17, 2017)

I strongly feel that they are an invasion of my privacy.  I have just said "no" to those visits.  They are fine for those who really need home help, but I am still quite competent to manage my medical care with my PCP without a bunch of nosey people invading my home, thank you.


----------



## Linda W. (May 30, 2017)

I found this info. Just follow the money trail...it's all about the insurance company making more money.

In-Home Health Assessments:
        Medicare Advantage plans tout these free “house calls” as a  major health benefit. But the visits also can be profitable for the  health plans when they uncover new diseases that raise a patient’s risk  score— even if the health plan provides no added treatment. CMS  officials proposed banning home visits for collecting risk data, but  backed down. The industry said banning the house calls would cut its  Medicare payments by some $3 billion a year.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 31, 2017)

Most people don't do anything for free or out of the goodness of their heart. Especially insurance companies. It's another fishing expedition for them

These "check-ups" remind me of the 'free tire rotation' or 'computer scan' many car repair shops offer. Once they have your car in the door it's to find a repair they can charge you for.


----------



## Dudewho (Jun 16, 2017)

Linda W. said:


> I found this info. Just follow the money trail...it's all about the insurance company making more money.
> 
> In-Home Health Assessments:
> Medicare Advantage plans tout these free “house calls” as a  major health benefit. But the visits also can be profitable for the  health plans when they uncover new diseases that raise a patient’s risk  score— even if the health plan provides no added treatment. CMS  officials proposed banning home visits for collecting risk data, but  backed down. The industry said banning the house calls would cut its  Medicare payments by some $3 billion a year.




"would cut its Medicare payments by some $3 billion a year"

How do you think the insurance companies would make up this short fall?


----------



## Linda W. (Jul 5, 2017)

Apparently the government pays the insurance co. more if the patient has more serious conditions, even if a doctor doesn't treat those conditions. Possible profit for insurance co., no shortfall. But it would reduce the budget a bit if the house calls were stopped.


----------

